# Sonomatic Delay



## chongmagic (Dec 11, 2022)

Just finished up this one, great tape emulation with knobs for four heads.


----------



## swyse (Dec 11, 2022)

Wow this came out great.  Thats an intense looking build. Did you do the enclosure up yourself? I love those chickenhead knobs for the heads!


----------



## Diynot (Dec 11, 2022)

That’s damn cool! Excellent build! So is this akin to the Sagan v1?


----------



## Mcknib (Dec 11, 2022)

I like it, I like it a lot great looking build


----------



## Dutch66 (Dec 11, 2022)

Congratz man, that's looking pretty awesome!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 11, 2022)

Looks like you had some decal trouble. Is it a waterslide? Huge decals like that are a pain


----------



## JamieJ (Dec 11, 2022)

That is immense @chongmagic - I’m definitely interested in building one of these. How does it compare to a hydra?


----------



## music6000 (Dec 11, 2022)

I spoke with the designer, he has these for sale on Reverb & you get the Graphic pdf file with the Build Sheet when you purchase:








						Skidmark - Sonomatic Deluxe V1 (PCB only) | Reverb
					

Here’s my 1590 DD sized monstrosity called ‘Sonomatic Deluxe’ It’s a multitap ‘tape-style’ delay making use of four PT2399 IC’s in series. The delay-line has 4 separate controllable taps (or ‘heads’), making it possible to create ‘patterns’ in the repeats. Each tap has a max. delay time of approx...




					reverb.com


----------



## giovanni (Dec 11, 2022)

Do we know a bit more about the design? From the Reverb page it sounds like it's 4 PT2399 in series that can be controlled separately with the four knobs? I wonder how they are synced to each other. I have been thinking about designing a PT2399 delay. Maybe I should stop sleeping...


----------



## music6000 (Dec 11, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Do we know a bit more about the design? From the Reverb page it sounds like it's 4 PT2399 in series that can be controlled separately with the four knobs? I wonder how they are synced to each other. I have been thinking about designing a PT2399 delay. Maybe I should stop sleeping...


----------



## giovanni (Dec 11, 2022)

music6000 said:


>


Wow that sounds amazing!!! Added to list...


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 11, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> Looks like you had some decal trouble. Is it a waterslide? Huge decals like that are a pain



It was actually UV print, I sprayed on some clear coat and I guess I didn't shake it up enough.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 11, 2022)

music6000 said:


> I spoke with the designer, he has these for sale on Reverb & you get the Graphic pdf file with the Build Sheet when you purchase:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah you can get the board off Reverb and all the build docs and UV print layouts are on his Facebook page. He sells other designs as well.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 11, 2022)

Diynot said:


> That’s damn cool! Excellent build! So is this akin to the Sagan v1?



It is similar to the Sagan it doesn't have any modulation like the Sagan.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 11, 2022)

JamieJ said:


> That is immense @chongmagic - I’m definitely interested in building one of these. How does it compare to a hydra?



It has a more analog feel to me than the Hydra. Nature of the chips I suppose.


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 11, 2022)

This project was the inspiration for my upcoming series of classic delay emulations.


----------



## Guardians of the analog (Dec 11, 2022)

chongmagic said:


> It was actually UV print, I sprayed on some clear coat and I guess I didn't shake it up enough.


Why would you clear coat a UV print. It's durable enough my guy. Just curious.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 12, 2022)

Guardians of the analog said:


> Why would you clear coat a UV print. It's durable enough my guy. Just curious.



It was the first time I had it done. A d'oh moment on my part for sure!


----------



## Feral Feline (Dec 12, 2022)

Fantastic top-notch build, full stop.


----------



## Guardians of the analog (Dec 12, 2022)

chongmagic said:


> It was the first time I had it done. A d'oh moment on my part for sure!


A lot of spray paint and clear coats use acetone as a propellent and I have a feeling that the clear is not compatible with the UV print ink and is what cause the cracking. I guess you took one for the team and figured out that no one should clear coat a UV print, in the the name of science.


----------



## Dutch66 (Dec 13, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Do we know a bit more about the design? From the Reverb page it sounds like it's 4 PT2399 in series that can be controlled separately with the four knobs? I wonder how they are synced to each other. I have been thinking about designing a PT2399 delay. Maybe I should stop sleeping...


I'm using current sinks, which seems to do the job!


----------



## giovanni (Dec 13, 2022)

Dutch66 said:


> I'm using current sinks, which seems to do the job!


Are you the designer of the circuit?!? What do you mean by current sinks?


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 13, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Are you the designer of the circuit?!? What do you mean by current sinks?



I think he is!


----------



## music6000 (Dec 13, 2022)

Here is a Another Demo:


----------



## cwsquared (Dec 13, 2022)

I think this is one of those "must build" projects if you have any use for or interest in delay.


music6000 said:


> Here is a Another Demo:


That's the one that hipped me to the project.  I think the YouTube algorithm just decided I needed that one when I went down the delay pedal rabbit hole.


----------



## giovanni (Dec 13, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Here is a Another Demo:


That’s a cool demo. I find it a bit confusing that each head is labeled with 200ms, 400, 600, 800, given that the delay time is actually adjustable via the tape speed. Is it 200ms at max tape speed? I am quite impressed with how well tuned the repeats are. The PT2399 is a pretty noisy chip but it sounds quite clean in these demos. Very cool stuff!


----------



## Dutch66 (Dec 14, 2022)

giovanni said:


> Are you the designer of the circuit?!? What do you mean by current sin





giovanni said:


> Are you the designer of the circuit?!? What do you mean by current sinks?


Its been a while, but yes I am! Basically I'm just using a transistor (BC550B for the Sonomatic) to limit the amount of current that's going from pin 6 of the PT2399's to ground. In all honesty, this has been done in many other PT designs but seems to be working quite well in the Sonomatic circuit. For a more indepth explanation check electrosmash.com for his excellent report on the PT2399, 'controlling the delaytime with pin6'


----------



## Dutch66 (Dec 14, 2022)

giovanni said:


> That’s a cool demo. I find it a bit confusing that each head is labeled with 200ms, 400, 600, 800, given that the delay time is actually adjustable via the tape speed. Is it 200ms at max tape speed? I am quite impressed with how well tuned the repeats are. The PT2399 is a pretty noisy chip but it sounds quite clean in these demos. Very cool stuff!


The 'ms' references refer to the max. delaytime per head/tap, and as the PT's are routed in series the max delaytime in total would be about 800 ms on tap 4. The minimun delaytime (with tape speed set to fast) on head/tap 1 is about 50ms.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 14, 2022)

Dutch66 said:


> Its been a while, but yes I am! Basically I'm just using a transistor (BC550B for the Sonomatic) to limit the amount of current that's going from pin 6 of the PT2399's to ground. In all honesty, this has been done in many other PT designs but seems to be working quite well in the Sonomatic circuit. For a more indepth explanation check electrosmash.com for his excellent report on the PT2399, 'controlling the delaytime with pin6'


Will there be more PCB's available?


----------



## Dutch66 (Dec 14, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Will there be more PCB's available?


I still have a few boards for the Sonomatic available, but a new batch will be arriving later this month.  But in general, I do stock the boards for my projects


----------



## giovanni (Dec 14, 2022)

Dutch66 said:


> The 'ms' references refer to the max. delaytime per head/tap, and as the PT's are routed in series the max delaytime in total would be about 800 ms on tap 4. The minimun delaytime (with tape speed set to fast) on head/tap 1 is about 50ms.


Very cool! This is a great design man, I look forward to building one!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 14, 2022)

Count me in for one! I would love to build this and do a demo of it.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 14, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> Count me in for one! I would love to build this and do a demo of it.


I'd watch it


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 14, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I'd watch it


That's why your the best!


----------



## cwsquared (Dec 14, 2022)

Dutch66 said:


> I still have a few boards for the Sonomatic available, but a new batch will be arriving later this month.  But in general, I do stock the boards for my projects


I see the Reverb listing ended.  I guess that means waiting on the new batch before it's available again.


----------



## Dutch66 (Dec 14, 2022)

cwsquared said:


> I see the Reverb listing ended.  I guess that means waiting on the new batch before it's available again.



Well, actually I have a single board available if you want it. Then again the new boards will be here within the next ten days or so ...


----------



## cwsquared (Dec 14, 2022)

Dutch66 said:


> Well, actually I have a single board available if you want it. Then again the new boards will be here within the next ten days or so ...


Thank you.  I have so many PCBs to get through at the moment.  I can wait on the next batch and let someone else get their fix just that much sooner with this one.


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 14, 2022)

The Sonomatic circuit layout was a big eye opener for me and prompted a deep dive into doing something cleaner and with more character than typically done with the PT2399.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Dec 14, 2022)

Dutch66 said:


> Well, actually I have a single board available if you want it. Then again the new boards will be here within the next ten days or so ...


new boards on the way for the purple as well?


----------



## Dutch66 (Dec 15, 2022)

cwsquared said:


> Thank you.  I have so many PCBs to get through at the moment.  I can wait on the next batch and let someone else get their fix just that much sooner with this one.


Haha, tell me about it. So many PCB's (and builds that still need an enclosure) waiting ...


----------



## Dutch66 (Dec 15, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> new boards on the way for the purple as well?


Yep, new Purple boards are on the way as well!


----------



## Alan W (Dec 15, 2022)

Damn! I really thought I was done wanting more delays!


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 15, 2022)

Alan W said:


> Damn! I really thought I was done wanting more delays!


Me too mate, me too.

Board is on the way, any of you tayda geniuses wanna help an old fuddy duddy order a uv enclosure?


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 15, 2022)

jjjimi84 said:


> Me too mate, me too.
> 
> Board is on the way, any of you tayda geniuses wanna help an old fuddy duddy order a uv enclosure?



I got your back Jack. Do you just want the graphic file as it is in the build doc?

Do you need a Tayda drill plan as well?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 15, 2022)

I wanna build one and I don't even like delay


----------



## swyse (Dec 15, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I wanna build one and I don't even like delay


but what if this ones different, only one way to find out!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 15, 2022)

swyse said:


> but what if this ones different, only one way to find out!


I like the way you think


----------



## music6000 (Dec 15, 2022)

The biggest challenge Members will have is cutting the piece of aluminium out of the 1590DD enclosure center post for the Output jack!
Look again at chongmagic 1st Pic on page 1.


----------



## Feral Feline (Dec 15, 2022)

Dank u well, @Dutch66, het circuit is heel lekker.

Kunnen wij kijk naar het schematic, alstublieft?


Sorry voor mijn slechte Nederlands spraten.

Ik denkin dat mijn pedal's naam: Delay-Dropjes

Ik will hebben some dropjes, nu... double-zout.


----------



## Guardians of the analog (Dec 15, 2022)

Harry Klippton said:


> I wanna build one and I don't even like delay


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Dec 15, 2022)

music6000 said:


> The biggest challenge Members will have is cutting the piece of aluminium out of the 1590DD enclosure center post for the Output jack!
> Look again at chongmagic 1st Pic on page 1.


Does Tayda’s DD have 6 screws? I know some DD enclosures are only 4-screw


----------



## jimilee (Dec 15, 2022)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> Does Tayda’s DD have 6 screws? I know some DD enclosures are only 4-screw


6


----------



## Harry Klippton (Dec 15, 2022)

It has six


----------



## Guardians of the analog (Dec 15, 2022)

jimilee said:


> 6





Harry Klippton said:


> It has six


It has a sextet  of fasteners. Now we have a true echo🙄


----------



## ICTRock (Dec 15, 2022)

Guardians of the analog said:


> It has a sextet  of fasteners. Now we have a true echo🙄


----------



## Dutch66 (Dec 15, 2022)

Alan W said:


> Damn! I really thought I was done wanting more delays!


----------



## Dutch66 (Dec 15, 2022)

music6000 said:


> The biggest challenge Members will have is cutting the piece of aluminium out of the 1590DD enclosure center post for the Output jack!
> Look again at chongmagic 1st Pic on page 1.





Feral Feline said:


> Dank u well, @Dutch66, het circuit is heel lekker.
> 
> Kunnen wij kijk naar het schematic, alstublieft?
> 
> ...


Haha, 'dubbel zout' is quite a challenge! You can download the schematic from my FB group page, section/tab 'files' along with the UV printing file, Tayda drilling coordinates, modifications etc.. I just don't feel comfortable uploading it here, I don't wonna violate the pedalPCB forum rules.


----------



## PedalPCB (Dec 15, 2022)

Dutch66 said:


> I just don't feel comfortable uploading it here, I don't wonna violate the pedalPCB forum rules.



You're more than welcome to post it here.   

I do appreciate the consideration.


----------



## Alan W (Dec 15, 2022)

music6000 said:


> The biggest challenge Members will have is cutting the piece of aluminium out of the 1590DD enclosure center post for the Output jack!
> Look again at chongmagic 1st Pic on page 1.











						1590DD Aluminum Die-Cast Enclosure
					

Unfinished die-cast aluminum 1590DD enclosure with lid. Includes four screws 1590DD enclosure size DIMENSIONS: 7.39 x 4.7 x 1.46" (188 x 120 x 37mm)




					guitarpedalparts.com
				




4 holes available. ^^^

If you have a dremel like tool, or even a smaller hand drill, with a carbide end burr it’s very quick to grind away. I can send a picture of the type of burr, or a link to a set I got from AMZ that surprised me with its quality, especially since the set cost what I usually pay for a single burr.


----------



## music6000 (Dec 15, 2022)

music6000 said:


> The biggest challenge Members will have is cutting the piece of aluminium out of the 1590DD enclosure center post for the Output jack!
> Look again at chongmagic 1st Pic on page 1.


This is how I would approach it.
I have a Dremel for this type of Work:


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 16, 2022)

@Dutch66 

I'm working up a UV Print design for @jjjimi84 and I was just curious if there are any scaling concerns with the graphic from the build doc. I want to make sure i don;t give him a bunk file, especially consdering the 1590DD plus UV is over $20.


----------



## Dutch66 (Dec 16, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> @Dutch66
> 
> I'm working up a UV Print design for @jjjimi84 and I was just curious if there are any scaling concerns with the graphic from the build doc. I want to make sure i don;t give him a bunk file, especially consdering the 1590DD plus UV is over $20.


I totally get you, but there's already a UV printing file (3 layers) available for the Sonomatic which has been used succesfully many times, as well as the drill coordinates.  In all honesty, these are contributed over the years by members of my FB group, and are freely available for non-commercial use


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 16, 2022)

Dutch66 said:


> I totally get you, but there's already a UV printing file (3 layers) available for the Sonomatic which has been used succesfully many times, as well as the drill coordinates.  In all honesty, these are contributed over the years by members of my FB group, and are freely available for non-commercial use



I guess my concern is that the file in the build docs doesn't scale to the Tayda 1590DD UV template. When imported, it's smaller than that area so I want to make sure i get the sizing right.

Also, the vector file for the graphics has some artifacts in it around the rounding of the black faceplate border that make it impossible to delete them out without having to redo parts of the graphic. 

I'm sure I'll figure it out, I may have to just rework some of the graphics.


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 16, 2022)

@jjjimi84 





I had to fix some things up and import the drill plan then scale it to size but I think this is it. I still need to put it into Tayda UV template form but when I'm done I'll forward it. 

I used the back minus front command so that the enclosure color would come through the text and control rings but you could easily copy/paste the black outline and put it as RDG_White if you want the lettering, etc. to be white.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 16, 2022)

I used a dremel to cut out the middle screw post, and I used the UV file from the @Dutch66 FB page as well as the drilling coordinates for Tayda.


----------



## Dutch66 (Dec 16, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> @jjjimi84
> 
> View attachment 38298
> 
> ...


The (black only) design file for a water slide decal in the building documents has been used succesfully many times without any scaling issues ... It was made with Inkscape, but the exported .pdf seems to work fine.  The file for UV printing has 3 layers (color, white & gloss) as per Tayda's requirements, and has also been used quite a few times without any hassle. Also, the drill coordinates available from the files section, line up perfectly with the UV.pdf  I'm not sure what else I could say, but everything you need is already out there ... (thanks to our members)


----------



## Big Monk (Dec 16, 2022)

Dutch66 said:


> The (black only) design file for a water slide decal in the building documents has been used succesfully many times without any scaling issues ... It was made with Inkscape, but the exported .pdf seems to work fine.  The file for UV printing has 3 layers (color, white & gloss) as per Tayda's requirements, and has also been used quite a few times without any hassle. Also, the drill coordinates available from the files section, line up perfectly with the UV.pdf  I'm not sure what else I could say, but everything you need is already out there ... (thanks to our members)



I figured it out. I took your drill file and scaled it properly in Corel Draw and then tweaked the water slide decal to proper measurements.


----------



## Dutch66 (Dec 17, 2022)

Big Monk said:


> I figured it out. I took your drill file and scaled it properly in Corel Draw and then tweaked the water slide decal to proper measurements.


Great to hear you've got it fixed!


----------

